# Your top 10 played songs



## awf170 (Nov 28, 2006)

Check on iTunes, your MP3 player or whatever and see what your top 10 most played songs are.  This could be interesting.  Mine is a little warped now because I just reinstalled everything on my computer about 4 months ago.  I'm on just a little bit of Joe Satriani kick.

Mystical Potato Head Groove Thing- Joe Satriani
Strange- Joe Satriani
Flying in a Blue Dream- Joe Satriani
Phone Call- Joe Satriani
Headless- Joe Satriani
Can't slow down- Joe Satriani
Time- Pink Floyd
Back to Shalla-Bal- Joe Satriani
The Drapery Falls- Opeth
Riders of the storm- The Doors

So what is yours?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 28, 2006)

1)  One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
2)  One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
3)  One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
4)  One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
5)  One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
6)  One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
7) One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
8) One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
9) One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head
10) One Night In Bangkok	-Murray Head

...I'm obsessive...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> 1)  One Night In Bangkok    -Murray Head
> 2)  One Night In Bangkok    -Murray Head
> 3)  One Night In Bangkok    -Murray Head
> 4)  One Night In Bangkok    -Murray Head
> ...



Love that freakin song! Another oldie I got lately George Kranz, Din Da Da


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

Tough to answer, since I don't have a portable mp3 player (yet) I have burned all of my music onto a storage drive, then either use WM or Real. I always use shuffle play, so I'm randomly playing over 3000 tracks. Here's what I got from that...

Ricochet - Faith No More
D.O.A. - Van Halen
Hold Me Thrill Me Kiss Me Kill Me - U2
Twentieth Century Fox - The Doors
Big Empty - Stone Temple Pilots
Neurotica - Rush
Lakeside Park - Rush
Waiting for 22 - Queensryche
Set The Controls for The Heart of the Sun - Pink Floyd
Not For You - Pearl Jam

Keep in mind, this is TOTALLY random. Interesting nonetheless...


----------



## John84 (Nov 28, 2006)

Damnit- Blink 182
Danny Says- The Ramones
500 Channels- Choking Victim
I Don't Wanna Grow Up- The Ramones
Adam's Song- Blink 182
Time Bomb- Rancid
Heart of Gold- Neil Young
Old Friend- Rancid
Ruby Soho- Rancid
Crack City Rockers- Leftover Crack


----------



## Zand (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll do top 25.

1. A Man I'll Never Be - Boston
2. Turn The Page - Bob Seger
3. Aerials - System of a Down
4. Prison Song - System of a Down
5. Needles - System of a Down
6. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
7. B.Y.O.B. - System of a Down
8. Heaven - Bryan Adams
9. I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
10. Violent Pornography - System of a Down
11. Deer Dance - System of a Down
12. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sandler
13. Twice As Hard - Black Crowes
14. She Talks To Angels - Black Crowes
15. Cuts Like a Knife - Bryan Adams
16. Soldier Side: Intro - System of a Down
17. Revenga - System of a Down
18. Jet Pilot - System of a Down
19. X - System of a Down
20. Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
21. Amanda - Boston
22. Straight From The Heart - Bryan Adams
23. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
24. Cigaro - System of a Down
25. Radio/Video - System of a Down

As you can see, I listen to Toxicity and Mezmerize too much. there's no Pink Floyd up there because I have 22 different albums and I listen to each one a lot... however I've yet to listen to one of them like 20 times like the SOAD albums.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 28, 2006)

10 different live versions of Dark Star by the Grateful Dead.  11-5-70 is my current favorite and 7-31-71 is a close second.  Thank God for www.archive.org but damn them for cutting off access to their soundboards last year.  Thanks a lot Bob Weir, you turned out to be a greedy bastard after all.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 28, 2006)

Lol, that's a lot of Satch!

I used to have a sleeping playlist I'd leave playing every night, all night... so my top ten looks like this:

1 - Maps - yeah yeah yeahs
2 - Clothes of Sand - Nick Drake
3 - Fly - Nick Drake
4 - For you - Coldplay
5 - Time of no reply - Nick Drake
6 - Mayfair - Nick Drake
7 - the thoughts of mary jane - Nick Drake
8 - Been smoking too long - Nick Drake
9 - Strange meeting II - Nick Drake
10 - Y control - yeah yeah yeahs


What can I say, Nick Drake is great sleeping music 
...and I was obsessed with the yeah yeah yeahs for some time


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 29, 2006)

1. Simple Minds - Don't you (forget about me)
2. Peter Adams - Cementalisque (aka Listen Harmony)
3. Coldplay - Talk
4. System of a Down - Metro
5. Take on me - A-Ha
6. Madness - Our House 
7. Ramstein - Benzin
8. Sponge - Plowed
9. Pete Droge - If you don't love me (I'll kill myself)
10. Led Zeppelin - The Wanton Song


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> 2. Peter Adams - Cementalisque (aka Listen Harmony)



Great song!  I heard it in the Meatheads Snow God Trailer and had to download it.  How is the rest of his stuff?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2006)

Interesting thread.  I always wonder what people listen to.

This is from the Top 25 Most Played in my iTunes.  I don't have a tape player in my car and I've never had luck with an iTrip so I usually listen to CDs in the car instead of my iPod.

1. Cementalisque (Listen Harmony) - Peter Adams
2. Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
3. We Looked Like Giants - Death Cab for Cutie 
4. Thief's Theme - Nas
5. Come Away with Me - Norah Jones
6. Never Scared - Bone Crusher
7. Warrior - Matisyahu
8. Knock, Knock - GZA/Genius
9. Shiver - Coldplay
10. Bridging the Gap - Nas

Yeah, I'm all over the place.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 29, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Great song!  I heard it in the Meatheads Snow God Trailer and had to download it.  How is the rest of his stuff?



Haha, same here, I haven't heard any of his other stuff. That trailer was great, I've watched it over and over, actually i liked it so much i went ahead and ordered the movie.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 29, 2006)

"Life Wasted" - Pearl Jam
The next 24 songs are basically the entire albums "A Rush of Blood to the Head" and "X&Y" by ColdPlay.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 29, 2006)

What's an iPod?


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 29, 2006)

kickstand said:


> The next 24 songs are basically the entire albums "A Rush of Blood to the Head" and "X&Y" by ColdPlay.


Nice, I remember my Coldplay overload days... 

Their non-album tracks (stuff from EPs and singles) are great if you haven't heard them... and what about Parachutes?


----------



## kickstand (Nov 29, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Nice, I remember my Coldplay overload days...
> 
> Their non-album tracks (stuff from EPs and singles) are great if you haven't heard them... and what about Parachutes?



I think I overloaded on it so much months ago that nothing else will crack the Top 25.  I think a Most Recent list is most appropriate for me.

I actually don't have Parachutes.  I know there are a lot of B-sides floating around out there, I just never took the time to track them down.  Some I can download from iTunes (or used to be able to), but I don't spend much time in record stores these days.


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

Alvin Lee - Good Morning Little Schoolgirl
Jimmy - Hey Joe
Jimmy - Voodoo Child
Jimmy - Room Full of Mirrors
Led Zep - Heartbreaker
Led Zep - Gallows Pole
Rachmaninoff - 3rd Piano Concerto, 1st Mvt.
Rachmaninoff - 3rd Piano Concerto, 2nd Mvt.
Rachmaninoff - 3rd Piano Concerto, 3rd Mvt.
Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days


----------



## zook (Nov 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> Rachmaninoff - 3rd Piano Concerto, 1st Mvt.
> Rachmaninoff - 3rd Piano Concerto, 2nd Mvt.
> Rachmaninoff - 3rd Piano Concerto, 3rd Mvt.



Now you're talking! Really good stuff - I think 3rd converto is my favorite, although I've been stuck on the 1st for a while. 

I don't have a "top 10 played" and it's anywhere from rock to classical. Opera is always close to top spot  


Is it just me or does this post on AZ sound more suitable for July than December?


----------



## Paul (Nov 30, 2006)

zook said:


> Now you're talking! Really good stuff - I think 3rd converto is my favorite, although I've been stuck on the 1st for a while.
> 
> I don't have a "top 10 played" and it's anywhere from rock to classical. Opera is always close to top spot
> 
> ...






Unfortunately, it FEELS more like July than December....


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

zook said:


> Now you're talking! Really good stuff - I think 3rd converto is my favorite, although I've been stuck on the 1st for a while.
> 
> I don't have a "top 10 played" and it's anywhere from rock to classical. Opera is always close to top spot
> 
> ...



I may actually prefer the 2nd, but I also like the 1st.  I can't believe how unpopular the 1st was when it was written.

Maybe Scriabin secretly propagandized against it.

I also have a lot of Liszt and Chopin on there among others.  Mostly piano solo or piano & orchestra.


----------



## NYDrew (Dec 4, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> 1. Simple Minds - Don't you (forget about me)
> 2. Peter Adams - Cementalisque (aka Listen Harmony)
> 3. Coldplay - Talk
> 4. System of a Down - Metro
> ...



didnt think anyone else like plowed but me.


and marc....you do not listem to classical..stop lying


XM doesnt have your top 10 song option


----------



## kickstand (Dec 5, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> didnt think anyone else like plowed but me.



"Plowed" is one of the best songs of the '90's, IMHO.  Very, very underrated.  Never heard any other Sponge songs, though, so I don't know if they were any good.  I'm leaning towards no.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

kickstand said:


> "Plowed" is one of the best songs of the '90's, IMHO.  Very, very underrated.  Never heard any other Sponge songs, though, so I don't know if they were any good.  I'm leaning towards no.



Totally agree. Gonna have to Limewire that.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> didnt think anyone else like plowed but me.
> 
> 
> and marc....you do not listem to classical..stop lying
> ...



Whaaaaaat?


I have culture coming out my ass!


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> Whaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> I have culture coming out my ass!









For you.


----------



## Birdman829 (Dec 5, 2006)

OK I'll play. My top 25 since thats the default playlist in iTunes:

1. Fear of the Dark (live) - Iron Maiden
2. Regulate - Warren G and Nate Dogg
3. It Ain't Me Babe - Bob Dylan
4. Stir It Up - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
6. Statesboro Blues (live) - The Allman Brothers Band
7. King Without a Crown (live) - Matisyahu
8. In My Life - The Beatles
9. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Whipping Post - Allman Brothers Band
11. Beer - Reel Big Fish
12. Jerusalem - Matisyahu
13. Redemption Song - Bob Marley and the Wailers
14. No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
15. Locomotive Breath - Jethro Tull
16. Juicy - The Notorious B.I.G.
17. Love Her Madly - The Doors
18. Let Me Ride - Dr. Dre
19. Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin
20. All Mixed Up - 311
21. Positively 4th Street - Bob Dylan
22. Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin
23. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
24. Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream
25. Money - Pink Floyd

I tried to come up with some sort of pattern from that list but failed miserably. I'm kinda all over the place in my tastes. Reggae, folk, blues, oldies, classic rock, metal, rap, alternative. Whatever. The only thing I would like to note is that there would be a lot more Zeppelin and Floyd on the list except that I tend to listen to it all the way through their albums rather than one song and done.

Feel free to make fun of my musical tastes


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

Paul said:


> For you.



It doesn't say on the box it relieves culture.  There is no cure for that.


----------



## noski (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> It doesn't say on the box it relieves culture.  There is no cure for that.



uh....maybe a Culture Club?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> It doesn't say on the box it relieves culture.  There is no cure for that.




There's nothing wrong with you I can't fix with my hands.


And a tire iron.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> There's nothing wrong with you I can't fix with my hands.
> 
> 
> And a tire iron.



*Sigh*






And how much are you going to want for it this time?


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> There's nothing wrong with you I can't fix with my hands.
> 
> And a tire iron.





Marc said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I wish I could quit you


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 5, 2006)

hahahahaha...

Burke-back Mountain


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief, I do _not_ herd sheep.  Push em towards a cliff... or through a fence, maybe.



Another thread successfully hijacked.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I do _not_ herd sheep.  Push em towards a cliff... or through a fence, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread successfully hijacked.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> *Burke*-back Mountain



:lol: Nice!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> 7. King Without a Crown (live) - Matisyahu



That live album is soooo much better than the studio release.  The studio version lacks the energy of the live version.


----------



## Birdman829 (Dec 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> That live album is soooo much better than the studio release.  The studio version lacks the energy of the live version.



Agree completely. I have the studio album (Shake Off The Dust...Arise) but I never listen to it. Live At Stubb's is just awesome.  I do like some of the studio stuff from the new album like Jerusalem and Youth though.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 6, 2006)

Remember to keep listening to those things and crank them up.  It's good for my business.


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 6, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> Remember to keep listening to those things and crank them up.  It's good for my business.


You sell hearing aids?


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> didnt think anyone else like plowed but me.
> 
> 
> and marc....you do not listem to classical..stop lying
> ...



Actually, now that I think of it, I technically don't listen to much of any classical, mostly all from the Romantic period (~1800 - 1930's).


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't do a top ten, but have had these on my MP3 player:

How Does It Feel by Slade
Any music by Wreckless Eric
Just about anything by Afroman
Latest album by Black Eyed Peas
Elephunk by Black Eyed Peas
Anything by Joe Strummer
Most music by the Clash
The Runaways by The Runaways
Horses by Patti Smith
Whatever songs I could find by Wide Boy Awake
How Many Licks by Lil Kim
Ludicris
Chaka Demus and Pliers


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 7, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> You sell hearing aids?




Yes I do


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> Yes I do



Can you get a senior discount for Andy?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Can you get a senior discount for Andy?


 

I am now sealing the package with your vid and sending it off to Eric.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I am now sealing the package with your vid and sending it off to Eric.



Tell him to bring the goat outfit.




I MEAN............





Sonofabitch.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Tell him to bring the goat outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No no, you don't tell Eric anything. Eric lives by his own rules.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> No no, you don't tell Eric anything. Eric lives by his own rules.



As do I, Andy Zee.  As do I.





Except when it comes to the IRS.  I'm a big pansy when it comes to them.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Can you get a senior discount for Andy?



He can get the same discount as all the other seniors.


----------

